# Nice bird headshot



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks, Philly. Sorry. Will not happen again.


----------



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks philly. Will stop hunting birds with my slingshot.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi Brian,

Don't stop hunting birds, just don't kill protected species. If it is a pest like starlings kill it. If it is a game bird don't kill it unless you intend to eat it.
By the way, what kind of rig do you hunt with?


----------



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> Don't stop hunting birds, just don't kill protected species. If it is a pest like starlings kill it. If it is a game bird don't kill it unless you intend to eat it.
> By the way, what kind of rig do you hunt with?


Thanks for the input Dayhiker! Well, I have so many slingshots that are capable. I like wingshooter's bentwood with 1 inch to 3/4 inch tapered latex bands at a 34 inch draw with 7/16 steel balls. This works well and I have taken many squirrels with this setup.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, Brian. If you don't mind, what thickness is the latex? I have some .05 from Gary and some .04 that I just bought. I have been taking a fork with Gary's bands out in the a.m. a couple days a week, they seem like they could kill anything, ha ha. Too bad I don't see many squirrels. I've seen a few but they were always out of my range (15 yards, max).


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey Brian, Do you have any quail in your area?
They are some great eating.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey Brian, no apology necessary, just a heads up. Keep hunting Bud. Your rig s/u sounds like mine, the only difference is I use lead, .395 and .457. Starlings are a very destructive invasive species, I hunt them with a vengence.
Philly


----------

